# Radon Swoop 210 Steuersatz knackt -.-



## Diamantman (27. September 2016)

Guten Abend 

Ich habe ein Problem mit mein Swoop Steuersatz. Der knackt beim starken einlenken und wenn man die Gabel auf den Boden schlägt aus 10-15cm. Das Geräusch kommt vom unteren Lager. Hab die Gabel raus gehabt und nach geguckt ob das Lager frei läuft und das tut es. Alles neu gefettet aber das klacken bleibt leider. Das Lager lässt sich auch nicht raus holen. Ist das eingepresst oder so? Falls ja wie kann man es raus pressen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2016)

Diamantman schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit mein Swoop Steuersatz. Der knackt beim starken einlenken und wenn man die Gabel auf den Boden schlägt aus 10-15cm. Das Geräusch kommt vom unteren Lager. Hab die Gabel raus gehabt und nach geguckt ob das Lager frei läuft und das tut es. Alles neu gefettet aber das klacken bleibt leider. Das Lager lässt sich auch nicht raus holen. Ist das eingepresst oder so? Falls ja wie kann man es raus pressen?


Würde erstmal den Lager Ring auf der Gabel prüfen ist bei Acros sehr Empfindlich auf zu viel Spiel.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamantman (28. September 2016)

Meinst den Konus? Ist das normal das da oben ein 1.5 und unten ein 1 1/8 Lager verbaut ist?


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2016)

Diamantman schrieb:


> Meinst den Konus? Ist das normal das da oben ein 1.5 und unten ein 1 1/8 Lager verbaut ist?


Ja den Konus Ring . Oben ist ein ZS44 Lager ist 1 1/8 und unten ein ZS56 ist 1,5 mit 1 1/8 Konus verbaut. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Diamantman (28. September 2016)

Viel dank für die hilfreiche Antwort  werde erstmal den Konus neu machen


----------



## Diamantman (28. September 2016)

Noch eine Frage. Woher weis ich denn welcher Konis zu dem Lager passt? :/


----------

